# Get rid of the "The" in "The Debating Hall"?



## Furretsu (Aug 2, 2008)

Please.

It's so annoying, and it wasn't there on the previous vB forums... ; ;


----------



## Jetx (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think it was there in the Cupboards either.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 2, 2008)

It was there in the cupboards alright.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 2, 2008)

here's a question

_does it really matter?_


----------



## octobr (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah no seriously _what_? 

It's sort of like getting rid of silent e's. If it's what we're used to and it's not hurting anyone and it's all gonna be the same anyway, why ... bother.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 2, 2008)

Jolty said:


> here's a question
> 
> _does it really matter?_


No, but an aesthetic issue is still an issue.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry man, but I really don't see how it matters.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 6, 2008)

It matters so little that I just went ahead and changed it anyway.


----------

